# moving to perth



## kane (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi everyone
So I booked myself a oneway ticket to Perth arriving on the 9th jan 2012. I'm planning on getting straight to work to save some more money. Then traveling the east coast. As I will be staying in Perth for a couple of months. Does anyone have suggestions on where to stay???


----------



## 4wdtraveller (Jul 28, 2011)

kane said:


> Hi everyone
> So I booked myself a oneway ticket to Perth arriving on the 9th jan 2012. I'm planning on getting straight to work to save some more money. Then traveling the east coast. As I will be staying in Perth for a couple of months. Does anyone have suggestions on where to stay???


If your not travelling the west coast,why not go to the east coast 1st?


----------



## kane (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi 4wd, like the name by the way as I love off road 
Anyway Im going to Perth first as I have a few friends that live there. Which have work lined up for me. I also would like to see as much as pos. I plan on going to Melbourne begging of march for the F1. Then travelling on from there


----------



## chifin (Sep 30, 2011)

"traveller" options that seem popular -

Fremantle - ocean/port suburb with plenty of lazy Sunday mornings, or night life.
North bridge -close to CBD/city with night life and max travelers.
West Perth, east Perth, Perth... Etc... Around/near the city
Scarborough - beach location (good for your timing in summer), lots of travelers, rental accom.

Otherwise, where your friends are?
Or Where your work is?

Good luck


----------



## sarahjobaroo (Jun 16, 2011)

Yay! Finally a subject I'm an expert on! Thank you Kane  Freo is an awesome place to set up shop in for a couple of months if you are looking for both that laid back vibe, the locality to beaches and a pretty kicking night life. Claremont is also a nice area, not as busy or populated with young people but right beside Cottesloe beach which is AMAZING! You have to go here when you get to Perth, it really is a must. Subiaco is right beside the city center, has so many deadly places to hang out in - as in pubs, restaurants, clubs etc so good for the social scene. Leederville is also a place I would consider, very urban cool and pretty good rent prices! Any more questions just ask, I lived in Perth for like 6 months myself so got to know it pretty good!


----------

